# Morning Star Tog Report 19 Apr 06



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Made a last second decision to go 
tog fishing yesterday afternoon. 
Got down to OC yesterday afternoon
and headed out on the Morning Star
at 7 am this morning. About as nice
a day as you could want out on
the water today. Monty had a grand
total of 4 anglers today so we had a
lot of room to move around.  
We headed out about 10 miles and 
started fishing. Fished all small 
pieces today to take advantage of the 
small load. On the first drop you had 
to find the snag but once you did it 
was lock and load fishing. The fish were 
on the smaller size today. I think that 
the first 7-8 fish I caught were all around 
12-15 inches....they all went back 
of course. Just tons and tons of 
bites on that spot though. I found
a nice hole and managed to sneak out
a 4 pounder on that spot. Our second
drop was only about 15 min away and
again you had to find the snags...there
was usually one small piece, and I spent
the first 15-20 min of each drop finding 
it....of course after I found it, I soon
had plenty of company... 
I swear this one guy was following me 
around all freaking day long....he could
not find a snag to save his life and as
soon as I hooked up, he was right on 
my hip...it was actually kind of funny
though cuz he still could not catch
jack...

Caught 3 more keepers on the second
drop and a 7 pounder on the last drop.

Tagged and released over 20 fish.
Overall, it was an excellent day. Tog 
wanted half crabs with a slack line 
today. Finding structure got you
bites, but the better grade of fish
were in the holes and you had to bring
the bait to them today.


----------



## bumsrim (Oct 30, 2003)

*Good Job!*

YOU THE TOG MAN ! Henry,

only 4 anglers today ? thats all ?  
whats going on .
Looks like "gas price" going to moon


P.S: NO PICTURE = NO FISH REPORT!!


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

bumsrim said:


> PS: NO PICTURE = NO FISH REPORT!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

You sorry bastidges are spoiled!  

No more pictures for you (in my best
soup nazi voice)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

bumsrim said:


> YOU THE TOG MAN ! Henry,
> 
> only 4 anglers today ? thats all ?
> whats going on .
> ...


With the increasing gas prices I doubt it very much if I'll be making the trip to OC very often. Even at $3.00 per gal it'll co$t me $80.00 in gas round trip. Just not worth it unless someone is sharing the ride and cost. By mid summer it'll cost me $6.00 to $7.00 a gal to put gas in my boat at the marina. Can you imagine how much Monty is going to paying for diesel fuel. The man truely loves the sport when he leaves the dock with only a rail of four. Wish I lived closer.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, Catman, how often do you fish out of OC? I like heading out with Monty as well and if you're interested in carpooling out there, I'm game nearly every weekend (and some weekdays... )


----------



## keltik (Aug 8, 2005)

*Fishing*

I'm going fishing this Tuesday 4/25 with my dad. I'd be interested in carpooling if anyone is in the Farifax area.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

AtlantaKing - I usually go out with Monty 6 or 8 times a year and that's during the week. I fish Mon thru Fri and give my weekends to the wife and grandkids. If you'd like to get together some weekday I'm game. We could meet at the shopping center on Rt. 50 just past Anglers. I booked up thru the end of April but anytime after that is fine.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK. I have no idea where Angler's is on Rt 50 but I'll google it when the time comes. I don't usually have weekdays off but I can request the time off if the fishing's good


----------

